

Moz.com Traffic Data Revealed - ysekand
http://moz.rocketmill.co.uk/

======
pdog
Those pie charts are basically useless.

They might be better represented as a _tag cloud_ [1], with the most popular
keywords given the most prominence.

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tag_cloud](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tag_cloud)

~~~
ysekand
Good point! I will change that.

------
ysekand
Data goes all the way back to 2009 and is limited to SEOmoz's blog section
alone as I couldn't extract the remaining.

Paints a rather interesting picture if you look into their rebrand period etc.

